# Orchard autoCare - Wheel Cleanse



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Orchard Car Care - Wheel Cleanse

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
This is a ready for use product; however, you can dilute it down to up to 10: 1 if required. It is a safe for use non acidic wheel cleaner that has been tested on all types of alloy wheels and wheel spacers including billets of polished aluminium with no 'clouding' reaction, however, we strongly advise that you test an inconspicuous section prior to using for the first time. For fully polished, unprotected and chrome alloy wheels we recommend only using hot water, re. The manufacturer's guidelines. 
Wheel Cleanse has been specifically formulated to allow the safe cleaning of alloy wheels with the minimal amount of water needed which can further dilute the product. It has a foaming action which allows you to clean the wheels without the product drying out. It also has a clinging characteristic reducing the amount 'run off 'meaning that you use less product. 
Directions for use:
1.	Firstly pressure wash or hose the wheel to remove any non bonded surface contamination. However, if you wish this product can be sprayed directly on to the wheel prior to washing, but by doing so you may risk scratching the face of the wheel with any loosely bonded grit etc.
2.	Spray Wheel Cleanse on to the wheel and allow dwelling for a few minutes. If the wheels are heavily contaminated you can lightly agitate with a wheel brush to remove any contamination. 
3.	Wash using a hose or pressure washer to remove the entire product.
4.	Repeat if any areas have been missed.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
Wheels on my SEAT Leon which have about 2k worth of brake dust on them - unsealed wheels

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
I tested this in 2 ways on my wheels, I agitated half the wheel cleaned and left half on and power washed off - just out of interest. I know the instructions say to agitate.

In terms of performance it seems on par with the wheel cleaners on the market when agitated. The thickness of the liquid means it clings well the wheel and hangs around to be agitated for as long as you like and it seems to cope with easy at getting rid of the brake dust.

As a spray on rinse of product this one doesn't really do the business - but I suspected that as the manufacturer specifys that it should be agitated.

Dirty Wheel:









Sprayed on:









Half Agitated:









Rinsed









*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
I haven't got a price on this so I can't comment on value but I can give you why I would buy it. The product is easy to use, clings well and removes brake dust easily - really what more do you want from a wheel cleaner. Due to its gel like nature a little will go a long way.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Spoony great test. 

Yes the Ready For Use Wheel Cleaner is an agitate product for really stubborn wheels. it is menat to be used as a weekly cleaner as it will be ok on LSP without stripping it. Due to the foaming nature very little water is needed as it is pretty much "self foaming" once scrubbed. We do offer a stronger version that can be diluted to need in the larger sizes, but we have used this on pretty much every type of wheel finish with no undue reaction even on uncoated polished alloys and wheel spacers. with a second go it probably would have worked a treat on the other side lol!

Important!! We do not however recommend this as we cannot guarentee all polised wheels will not react and recommend only hot water is used to clean polised metal of any type. Also always follow the manufacturers recommended cleaning instructions.


----------

